# Swimming



## JoMichelle (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi all

I'm a self confessed over-protective owner/parent. I want to take my dog swimming in rivers/kayaking and similar, but I've never taken a dog swimming before and am really nervous. What would I need to do to introduce her safely, and should I get one of those doggy life vest type things? Do dogs just instinctively know how to swim?


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Zeeva sank like a rock without her vest on in the pool. I've read that most dogs instinctively do know how to swim but I think that's when they gradually walk into the water.

We love Zeeva's doggie life vest and highly recommend one! 

Just be careful around moving water with an unexperienced dog. I've read one horror story on here about an owner nearly drowning with her pup after she went in to bring the pup back to shore. I still think about her...

I've also seen people put a harness and a long lead on the pup when they first go swimming...


----------



## simba405 (Mar 14, 2013)

Why would you be nervous? Just get in waist deep water and call your dog to you. Yes it's instinctive as long as the dog doesn't have bad nerves and freak out. Mine swam at 11 weeks old. 

Life vests are safe but they really restrict movement. Have you tried swimming in a life vest? If you go out in the middle of a lake then yes the dog should have a life vest. Anything else I'd just let the dog have fun swimming and exercising.


----------



## JoMichelle (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks for your replies! I'm nervous because I'm terrified of something bad happening to her (I know I know, stupid - I'm trying to get over it)

I like the harness idea, we do have one and a long lead. I'll be swimming too so will try the wading in thing. There is a current in the river, and a gently shelving pebble beach so she can easily get out. It's probably one of those things I'm over-thinking as usual, just wanted some tips/experiences, thank you


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Just proceed slow and sure.....I've never used a doggy life vest before....but as long as you let the dog explore and expand the wonderful time of water/swimming without any coercion of any magnitude...the pooch will love the water....swimming comes naturally to them...starting in the shallow end is always preferable. Since I am the paranoid type a bit myself...I made a 30 foot lead just in case she sank .....so I could haul her out...LOL...never had to go there. Besides the obvious, a few chokes/gags and water intake ....seems most dogs swim rather well. It's all in the indoctrination....bring the dog's favorite fetch toy and just start making the fetch in water that's super shallow and proceed from there...slow and sure.. it's all good times.....pass that mindset onto the dog rather than any uptight vibe.

SuperG


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

We have leash laws where I am so I use a long line. Stop being nervous and go have fun with your dog. The only time I'd worry about a vest is if you were out on a boat. Your dog will know how to swim.
Go get your feet wet!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

All of mine are natural swimmers. I do understand being concerned. I actually went on line to find the depth of a river for mine. I ended up bringing them to a pond.


----------



## Alice13 (Feb 21, 2014)

I thought gsds are natural swimmers. All I had to do was was wrap my hands around her and let her paddle the first time to show her how to go about it. When we were both confident enough I let her go.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Mine haul ass in the water. Swimming is natural just proceed with caution and if you want buy a life vest, ty will dive off the boat with me in the middle of the lake and scratch the crap outta me lol 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

Mine loves to swim too, although it took a while to get there. She always loved the water but was nervous about swimming. Once she started swimming we got her a life vest because she just goes, and goes, and goes... The life vest gives us peace of mind!


----------



## Skywalkers Mom (Oct 26, 2012)

Thats the way the term "dog paddle came about". Kids do that tell taught diffferent, dogs do either for fun or to get out of water. My guy loves water. Funny love to play in and then dislike it for bath time!


----------



## Longfisher (Feb 28, 2013)

*Zeus Swimming*

My Zeus comes from a breeder who has a half acre lake on her property. All the dogs in the kennel are allowed to swim in the lake at least once a day. So, they're all good swimmers.

Zeus took a little encouragement as a puppy to swim. But once he got in and paddled around a bit he was a natural.

We use a fishing pole and line and tie a fishing bobber (no hook) to the end and cast it out so he can chase it. It's really improved his swimming ability and, finally, we found something that would tire him out enought to sap some of what is ordinarily his boundless energy.

But he got ear infections. And, he wouldn't tolerate drops or any other sort of messing with his painful ears. So, off to the vet we go to have him put under and his ears cleaned...for about $200.

Then we bought a vest so that he could more easily keep his ears above water. He loves it. He swims longer and further because he's not expending energy to just stay above water. And, the vest has enough water resistance that it causes him to paddle harder thus he's probably expending the same amount of energy as he would without one.

We've had not more trips to the vet for ear infections.

Oh, we use a long line to control him and to recover him if we must (never had to). We chose laundry cord (100 ft.) as it floats.

LF


----------

